
Hong Kong rents set to fall as protests curb housing demand - g_sch
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-21/hong-kong-protest-impact-spreads-with-rents-projected-to-decline
======
moresocialism
This sounds like a great opportunity to buy real estate. These protests won't
last forever and it will be business as usual within 6 months.

